# Hyatt Wild Oak - San Antonio TX



## mdurette (Jul 9, 2015)

Hello All:  Just snagged a Sept week via II!   I can't wait as this resort has been on my bucket list for years!   Will be traveling with a 9 YO

I know we will be headed to SeaWorld and Aquatica.   About 10 years ago we went and I recall some underground caverns and a wild animal park that you drove your own car through....but can't recall the name of either.   Anyone know.

Looking at SW and Aquatica site....appears they are only open weekends in September.    I'm hoping not all things in the area won't be closed down mid week!

Also...any other bits of advice on the area or resort would be appreciated.


----------



## DEScottzz (Jul 9, 2015)

I think you are referring to Natural Bridge Caverns and Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch.

http://www.naturalbridgecaverns.com/(S(lmfyzarpfo2lpb45iielx3bb))/Index.aspx

http://www.wildliferanchtexas.com/

I haven't been there for years, but we had a good time when we went.


----------



## spears2008 (Jul 9, 2015)

I would recommend booking a tour a SeaWorld during the week when the park is CLOSED.  They are amazing!  We did the Grand Adventure Tour (pricey at $300/per person, but we booked with SeaWorld's "Blue Friday" deals for half that).  There are several other less expensive tours that are available on non-park days and allow you the opportunity to see behind the scenes and have personal animal encounters.  

Also, the Hyatt Wild Oak and the near-by Hyatt Regency have great water parks and you can easily fill your week days enjoying all the resort has to offer.



mdurette said:


> Hello All:  Just snagged a Sept week via II!   I can't wait as this resort has been on my bucket list for years!   Will be traveling with a 9 YO
> 
> I know we will be headed to SeaWorld and Aquatica.   About 10 years ago we went and I recall some underground caverns and a wild animal park that you drove your own car through....but can't recall the name of either.   Anyone know.
> 
> ...


----------



## mdurette (Jul 9, 2015)

DEScottzz said:


> I think you are referring to Natural Bridge Caverns and Natural Bridge Wildlife Ranch.



Yes....that is the place!  I didn't realize they were both in the general area.   Will make for a nice day trip.

Thanks also for the SeaWorld "closed" tour.   Yes, a bit pricy...but we are SW fans and we also have Platinum passes....so maybe I can find a discount using them.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 10, 2015)

Set aside some time to enjoy the resort, too.  It's pretty incredible, especially for a 9 year old.

I think ours were 4, 9 and 11 when we went.  They had some sort of promotion between their restaurant and the kid's club, where one or the other was free or discounted if you used both, so my wife and I dropped the kids off and enjoyed an anniversary dinner.  My 4 year old still raves about the how much fun he had at the kids club, and how he wants to go back to San Antonio for that.

There's also a brand new children's museum, The DoSeum.  We happened to be there less than a week after the opened last month, and the kids had a blast.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 10, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> Set aside some time to enjoy the resort, too.  It's pretty incredible, especially for a 9 year old.




Yes....that is the plan.   Honestly, it has been more about going to that resort than San Antonio for me!   My kid loves her "resort days" as she calls them.   Looking forward to the lazy river.

Another question:   We have the place Sat-Sat.   My dd 1st day of 4th grade is the Friday.   (1/2 day).   I'm debating....

Not sending her the for the 3 hours of school and just doing the Sat-Sat.

Heading up on Wed the week before and doing Wed-Thurs.  Of course that means getting a room for Wed-Sat.

A talk with her teacher and I will then know which way to go.   But, in the meantime....can anyone recommend another place to stay?   It looks like Wild Oak is west of the loop.   I'm thinking the other location should be on another side of it.  Prefer Marriott if possible

Also...I'm looking at Groupon for specials.   They have it San Antonio grouped into neighborhoods.   Does anyone know which one this resort is in>

Neighborhoods
Alamo Plaza
Harlandale
Mahncke Park
Palm Heights
Alta Vista
Hillcrest
Midtown
Stone Oak
Far North Central
King William
Monticello Park
Woodlawn Lake
Five Points
Las Palmas
Oaks
Woodstone


----------



## julesmom22 (Jul 11, 2015)

Hyatt Wild Oak Ranch had been on my resort bucket list, too.  We stayed there last August and it did not disappoint!!  We are staying again this August too. We loved the rooms.  The lazy river is fabulous.  Great pool with a slide.  Lots of childrens activities, too.

You can also use the amenities at Hyatt Regency Hill Country resort which is only a few minutes away.  We went there for 1 afternoon, but my kids liked our pool and lazy river better.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 11, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Another question:   We have the place Sat-Sat.   My dd 1st day of 4th grade is the Friday.   (1/2 day).   I'm debating....
> 
> Not sending her the for the 3 hours of school and just doing the Sat-Sat.
> 
> ...


There's a whole big thread about pulling kids out of school for vacation.  

If you have Starpoints, we absolutely LOVED the Westin La Cantera.  (We like Hyatt better, though.)


----------



## pacman777 (Jul 11, 2015)

MichaelColey said:


> There's a whole big thread about pulling kids out of school for vacation.
> 
> If you have Starpoints, we absolutely LOVED the Westin La Cantera.  (We like Hyatt better, though.)



Unfortunately that is no longer affiliated with Starwood anymore. I was bummed about that as it was a great place to stay. I'm loyal to SPG and second Marriott so only stay in those affiliated hotels.


----------



## mdurette (Jul 12, 2015)

Oh yeah.....we won't start a conversation on the topic of kids and school!    But, that dilemma is now solved.  In all my excitement about getting the week I didn't realize the last day mixed up with an event I have been planning for a group of people.   So, we are definitely coming home for her to attend her first 1/2 day.


Onto the other topic then, I would like to head up a few days ahead of the Wild Oak reservation so we can get a week out of it.   So many choices....

Stay in a different part of San Antonio.  This seams like the easiest and I do think there is enough to do in the area to keep us busy and still have a few "resort days"

Fly into a different TX area stay a few days there, then fly to San Antonio.  Example:  Flights into SAT are $209.   If I fly to Houston and then a few days later fly into ST it is $225.   So, really no extra cost to check out to areas

Take a quick cruise out of Galvaston....but it is looking like Carnival is the only offering, so I would probably pass on that.


----------



## MaryH (Jul 24, 2015)

Or stay in a hotel on the riverwalk for a night or 2...


----------



## mdurette (Jul 25, 2015)

Yes....that is what the plan ended up being.  Staying one night near/on Riverwalk and do that while we are there.    I actually switched the entire week (another one opened up).   We are now Fri - Friday....but the flight times were much better Sat - Saturday.   So we are going to go a day late and then pay out of pocket for one night.    

A few questions if anyone has info....

1.  The 1 night at Riverwalk.   Can you recommend a hotel?   I prefer Marriott if possible.

2.  Posted before are the neighborhoods Groupon breaks San Antonio into.  Do you know which Wild Oak is located in.

3.  Any grocery delivery service to Wild Oak that you would recommend?  Or is there one close by?


----------



## Ron98GT (Jul 25, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Yes....that is what the plan ended up being.  Staying one night near/on Riverwalk and do that while we are there.    I actually switched the entire week (another one opened up).   We are now Fri - Friday....but the flight times were much better Sat - Saturday.   So we are going to go a day late and then pay out of pocket for one night.
> 
> A few questions if anyone has info....
> 
> ...



When we were in San Antonio in April we went to the Marriott to check it out and eat lunch, nice place.

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Re..._San_Antonio_Riverwalk-San_Antonio_Texas.html


----------



## lizap (Jul 25, 2015)

We stayed at the Westin La Cantera once.  I know a lot of people like this hotel, but we were were very disappointed.  Didn't feel it was up to Westin standards.  Makes me wonder if Westin got rid of it...





MichaelColey said:


> There's a whole big thread about pulling kids out of school for vacation.
> 
> If you have Starpoints, we absolutely LOVED the Westin La Cantera.  (We like Hyatt better, though.)


----------



## ecwinch (Jul 26, 2015)

mdurette said:


> Yes....that is what the plan ended up being.  Staying one night near/on Riverwalk and do that while we are there.    I actually switched the entire week (another one opened up).   We are now Fri - Friday....but the flight times were much better Sat - Saturday.   So we are going to go a day late and then pay out of pocket for one night.
> 
> A few questions if anyone has info....
> 
> ...



If your preference is Marriotts, then the Marriott Riverwalk is a good hotel that is right on the Riverwalk, It is a large convention hotel. There is also the Marriott Rivercenter.

HEB is the dominant grocery chain in San Antonio. The closest one is about ~3 miles from the resort.  I do not know of any San Antonio grocery stores that offer delivery. 

The general area the resort is in is called the Far West side.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jul 27, 2015)

Do you have Hilton points?  On our last one-night stay in San Antonio, we stayed at the Doubletree San Antonio Downtown.  It was only 20k points per night (which we value as $66-$100), they had a free shuttle around the downtown area, and as a Diamond my whole family got a nice, free breakfast buffet.  Not as upscale as the other places in this thread, but it was an incredible value to us.  (And we love the Doubletree cookies, too!)


----------



## SunandFun83 (Aug 3, 2015)

*Room and Building Numbers*

I saw the old map of buildings on the bywindkal pages.  Does anyone know how many buildings are open now or under construction?

http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCResorts.htm

Does anyone know the number sequence for rooms?

I own at Coconut Plantation and each floor has two lock-out villa at each each.  The first one is very dark.  The end unit has an extra balcony off the master bedroom.  Is Wild Oak design similar?


----------



## snippet (Sep 3, 2015)

I just saw this thread.  Did you get your questions answered?   I live about 3 miles from SeaWorld.  That area isn't in any of those neighborhoods.  Look for NW or Far West, or even Leon Valley is close. Then Medical Center area.  I'll check back and see if you need more info.


----------



## mdurette (Sep 6, 2015)

SunandFun83 said:


> I saw the old map of buildings on the bywindkal pages.  Does anyone know how many buildings are open now or under construction?
> 
> http://www.bywindkal.com/HVCResorts.htm
> 
> ...




Hello All:   We just returned and had a great time!    The resort map that you mention here is the same resort map that they are using now.  No new buildings, nor did I see/hear any new construction.

As for the room layout: This should help you out: 
http://www.hyattresidenceclub.com/hvc/en/properties/wildoakranch/floorplans.html

We stayed our week in a dedicated 2BR and then added on one night in a studio.

Any questions about the resort....please ask!


----------

